# 1080i problems



## acs236 (May 8, 2006)

I just had Dish installed today. I noticed that the HD picture quality was poor, so I checked the settings and noticed that my 211 was set to 480p. 

When I switch it to 1080i, I can squiggly distortion and no picture. In about 10 seconds, the 211 switches back to 480p and the picture comes back. 

I have an older HDTV (Toshiba 40H80), so I am using component inputs. I tried both sets on my TV. I just upgraded from digital cable, and the HD 1080i worked fine with cable. 

Any suggestions for me?


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

acs236 said:


> When I switch it to 1080i, I can squiggly distortion and no picture. In about 10 seconds, the 211 switches back to 480p and the picture comes back.


This told me that the unit does not handle the signal well. You need to confirm once you change the format, that's the reason it come back after 10 seconds or so.



acs236 said:


> I have an older HDTV (Toshiba 40H80), so I am using component inputs. I tried both sets on my TV. I just upgraded from digital cable, and the HD 1080i worked fine with cable.


Now this is wierd.. are you sure you are not selecting 720p? Sorry for the silly question, but it doesn't make any sense, it works before with the HD cable.

Could be defective unit. If you have source for 1080i, try that on your tv again, it it works, then you have a defective 211.


----------



## acs236 (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm definitely selecting 1080i. I tried 720p just for kicks, knowing that the Toshiba doesn't support it. I have a similar, but somewhat different, problem. But that's to be expected.

I've tried it multiple times, resetting the dish box, etc. Changing inputs.

The digital cable box was definitely displaying 1080i. I watched some HD the night before I had the dish intalled. The difference is obvious. I guess it could be a bad 211. I'll give Dish a call after a I speak with Toshiba this morning.

It just doesn't make much sense!



isantoso said:


> This told me that the unit does not handle the signal well. You need to confirm once you change the format, that's the reason it come back after 10 seconds or so.
> 
> Now this is wierd.. are you sure you are not selecting 720p? Sorry for the silly question, but it doesn't make any sense, it works before with the HD cable.
> 
> Could be defective unit. If you have source for 1080i, try that on your tv again, it it works, then you have a defective 211.


----------



## acs236 (May 8, 2006)

Update: I had a bad 211. It's been replaced and is working fine for me now.


----------

